# Ports installation automation script



## j4ck (May 30, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm trying to automate the ports installation process on my server using a shell script. But there's a little problem here that some ports offer some options during installation which the user must decide about. e.g. nano. How can I force installation to do the process with defaults? Or any other ideas to omit need of user decisions during installation?


----------



## bkouhi (May 30, 2013)

You can configure a port and all of its dependencies with one command: `make config-recursive`. Pretty useful for large ports:

`cd /usr/ports/x11/kde4`
`make config-recursive`
`make install clean`

But if you really want to build a port with default options, simply define the BATCH variable.

`cd /usr/ports/x11/xorg`
`make -DBATCH install clean`

See the ports(7)() for other useful targets and variables. Another option is portmaster. portmaster is a small port (but a large shell script) which you can manage (install, remove, upgrade, etc) your ports with that.

`cd /usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portmaster`
`make install clean`
`man portmaster`


----------



## j4ck (May 30, 2013)

Thanks
I also found -DBATCH option.
`# cd /usr/ports/editors/nano`
`# make -DBATCH install clean`


----------

